# CZ82 questions



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

While at one of my local gun stores yesterday i ran across a CZ82 9x18 that appears to be in very good condition. I have seen posts on this and other forums that speak glowingly of this gun. They are asking $230.

I'd appreciate some feedback from those familiar with this gun. It felt very good in my hand in the brief time I was in possession of it at the gun store. Thanks.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

For 230 bucks I'd buy it no doubt. Especially in very good condition. Ammo is a bit tricky but not impossible.

RCG


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

My CZ-82 is one of my favorite guns to shoot. Ammo is readily available and is relatively cheap.
The $230 price tag is not bad for one in good condition. I bought mine from Southern Ohio Guns as a C&R purchase for $220 plus shipping.


----------



## Tx944 (Sep 3, 2010)

*New found CZ-82*



sliponby said:


> While at one of my local gun stores yesterday i ran across a CZ82 9x18 that appears to be in very good condition. I have seen posts on this and other forums that speak glowingly of this gun. They are asking $230.
> 
> I'd appreciate some feedback from those familiar with this gun. It felt very good in my hand in the brief time I was in possession of it at the gun store. Thanks.


Hi
I have a CZ 83 that shoots better then most guns I've shot,
very accurate and easy for anyone to shoot.
The 82 was the first release and the 83 came out later in 1983.
The 83 shoots the 9mm browning short, or 9X17 or .380 Auto, all the same bullet.
The cost of a new 83 is about double what you found the 82 for.
If it's in good condition I'd jump on it before its gone.
They are very easy to work on and have few parts.
mine has a hammer lock ,trigger lock, and firing pin lock when you put it on safety.
They can safely be carried cocked and locked.
They are DA/SA guns.
Let us know if you get it.


----------



## GURU1911 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a long time shooting bud in louisiana, who owns 2 of these 13 shot, .380 gobbling monsters. He has had nothing but high praise & success with them. In fact he is registered on this forum as "sulphurboy".

By all means buy that pistol. Then send it to "robar" in phoenix, arizona for new springs & plating with their famous "np3"finish.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

GURU1911 said:


> I have a long time shooting bud in louisiana, who owns 2 of these 13 shot, .380 gobbling monsters. He has had nothing but high praise & success with them. In fact he is registered on this forum as "sulphurboy".
> 
> By all means buy that pistol. Then send it to "robar" in phoenix, arizona for new springs & plating with their famous "np3"finish.


Those would be CZ-83s. The CZ-82 is nearly identical, but older and chambered in 9x18 Mak.

The NP3 finish you mentioned looks nice, but their price for re-finishing is more than the original cost of the thing...

And yes, buy the pistol. It's currently the only gun I own, but my buddies are jealous of the trigger...smooth with no hangup at all before it goes "bang". :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## sulphurboy (Nov 16, 2010)

*yep, mine are 83's...but*

I'd jump all over a used 82...

I am very satisfied with my CZs - I've got a 75B in 9mm and the two aforementioned 83's.

I'll be adding another 75B in the black duracoat finish soon.


----------

